# shelf life?



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I have some oils that I used a couple of years ago to make a natural bug repellent spray for my pups. How long do those things stay good? The oils (dark glass vials) have been stored in a cupboard, away from light.

~Kristin


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I haven't a clue......

guess you could email the manufacturer?


----------



## lukes (Aug 7, 2009)

What type of Oils are they? Fish Oils (When I asked Grizzly) they told me it lasts about a year, if stored in a dark cool place.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm guessing these are essential oils?


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, essential oils.

~Kristin


----------

